# My cousin Chris is going to be on Deadliest Catch



## Sofos (Oct 29, 2011)

This morning my dad got a facebook message that our cousin Chris just set out for Dutch Harbor to board The Wizard as a greenhorn for this King Crab season. Expect him this spring! (When I get a picture of him I will post it)


----------



## Michael T (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool, love that show. That'd some dangerous shit man, he needs to stay on his toes.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 29, 2011)

Michael T said:


> Cool, love that show. That'd some dangerous shit man, he needs to stay on his toes.



he needs to keep em too. It's all good though, hes a tough headed Indian.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 27, 2011)

We got a call a couple of days ago, Chris suffered a stroke or something similar while on The Wizard. He is okay, but we are not sure if he will still have his job.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 28, 2011)

eff the job man, get that dude home if he's hurtin. glad to hear he's okay man


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope, he`s alright. Best of luck to him.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2011)

dude this has to be the most metalest job ever!!! kudos to your cousin, and best of luck to all of them through sick and thin!!!


----------

